# Another Guitar Cover video



## Demonbart (May 13, 2010)

Yeah so I uploaded another video. This one is In Flames - Jester Script Transfigured(the one I talked about in my previous post). See below, please tell me what you think of it.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

Quite good, although your previous one was better. You play great, but it's just the song that has the same melody over and over and over again, which is a pity


----------



## Demonbart (May 14, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Quite good, although your previous one was better. You play great, but it's just the song that has the same melody over and over and over again, which is a pity


Well I admit that it's quite an easy song to play, I'ver been able to play it for almost a year now, the solo took me like a week of daily practice to get nailed though.
But thanks for the feedback


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem, you're a good guitarist and I hope you continue playing!


----------



## Demonbart (May 14, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, and don't worry, I've been playing for a year and a half now, but I haven't gotten bored of playing even once.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only a year and a half? Incredible! I've been playing for 8 years now and I'm not that much better than you. Which means you're a natural! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you have any friends that, let's say, play drums or sing? Maybe you could start a band!


----------



## Demonbart (May 14, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Only a year and a half? Incredible! I've been playing for 8 years now and I'm not that much better than you. Which means you're a natural!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well thanks for the compliment, but the fact that I get private lessons might help as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I know another guitarist, a bassist and a drummer and a female singer (the bassist's sister XD) but tbh I'm no good at playing on te lower frets when I'm standing, so I'll have to practice a bit more before I can actually go in a band and stuff.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bands don't necessarily have to stand up, you know, you can also sit down if you like, although that might seem weird for the spectators it would be quite cool and easy for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I follow lessons in music school, an hour a half per week, so you still have an enormous amount of talent


----------



## Demonbart (May 15, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again, but as you said especially when playing metal it might look weird if one of the guitarists if just sitting there. If it was acoutstic guitar it wouldn't look that weird, but yeah... I guess it's just something I need practice on. So far I've found a solution for every problem I had in playing guitar (palm muting, pinch harmonics, etc.) so I'll eventually be able to overcome this as well.


----------

